# Buy Head Covering/cloth Things?



## AngloSikhPeace (Sep 20, 2013)

Currently I cover my head with a rectangular black patka/rumal which was cut from some scrap cloth from the end of my dastar. Unless I am practising tying my dastar of course. I kind of go for the, uh, 'Monty Panesar' look, with my joora visible as a bump above my forehead. Trouble is, the rough cloth I use has ragged edges and is possibly the wrong shape. 

Is there anywhere I can buy a set of these type of patkas, with properly stitched sides and everything?


Other things I am looking for:
-cloth to wrap around my hair to help make the joora, because my hair isn't long enough yet. I could probably use the rumal I have now for that though if I got hold of a new patka.

-Fifty

-Thatha and some of that beard-flattening stuff in case I get a job interview and need to look smart.

-A nice wrap for my gutka, which is one of those big ones which contains all the banis. I use a torn-off bit of cloth to keep the dust away atm, but it doesn't fit properly and I don't think it's very respectful anyway to always keep it in that old thing.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Sep 20, 2013)

Here you go:

http://www.gosikh.com/patka.php





AngloSikhPeace said:


> Currently I cover my head with a rectangular black patka/rumal which was cut from some scrap cloth from the end of my dastar. Unless I am practising tying my dastar of course. I kind of go for the, uh, 'Monty Panesar' look, with my joora visible as a bump above my forehead. Trouble is, the rough cloth I use has ragged edges and is possibly the wrong shape.
> 
> Is there anywhere I can buy a set of these type of patkas, with properly stitched sides and everything?
> 
> ...


----------



## AngloSikhPeace (Sep 20, 2013)

Akasha said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.gosikh.com/patka.php


Thankyou for the quick response.

But are those the ones with strings? I don't like the strings, or at least the four string ones. My hair isn't long enough to make a proper sized joora for the four-string ones anyway.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Sep 20, 2013)

Mine isnt either... what I do is take about 1 M or so of regular turban material and wind it around my small joora like how you start a dumalla.  it makes the joora thicker.  Then I can put the patka over that and then I wrap the turban material over that.  Eventually hope that I wont need to use the patka at all underneath without hair falling out.  I dont wear dastar all the time right now, as I am just learning but thats how I have been doing it.  



AngloSikhPeace said:


> Thankyou for the quick response.
> 
> But are those the ones with strings? I don't like the strings, or at least the four string ones. My hair isn't long enough to make a proper sized joora for the four-string ones anyway.


----------

